# HomeLink for Garage Door Opener - Retrofit Possible?



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has retrofitted a HomeLink garage door opener system into their Mk2 TT?

I would imagine this is not just an easy "plug and play" DIY project... 

Looks like this will also require a bit of re-wiring and possibly some coding required too, but at least there seems to be plenty of sources for the part and cable kits.

*1/8/2023 Update* - More information on how to select the right part numbers and verifying transmitter frequencies that will work in your location. Link *here*.

*HomeLink*
































































HomeLink garage door opener cable set for Audi TT 8J, 51,00 €


Specific cable set for retrofitting the HomeLink garage door opening for Audi TT 8J, Audi TT 8J Roadster




www.need4street.de














https://www.carsystems.eu/audi-homelink-garage-door-opening-cable-set,id2749.html


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Have been eyeing these off - would be a neat addition - not yet done it myself.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I looked into it a while ago out of interest. I believe it requires a transmitter mounted behind the front bumper too. Everything can be done, happy to help with part numbers and wiring if you want


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I think the smaller unit is the transmitter as per SJP's first and last two pics

https://www.audizine.com/forum/show...arage-Door-Opener-Retrofit-DIY-PDF-w-Pictures


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I looked into this when I first purchased my car.

TBH it was quite cost prohibitive, from memory parts were working out to a couple of hundred pounds.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It's probably a lot easier and cheaper to just go with a small key-fob garage door opener. Or for 70-Euro, tap a wireless Bluetooth module into the opener and use an App on your SmartPhone like this one.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Problem I can see with the Homelink is that you need to carry a gate/garage door fob to gain access the car in the first instance and then once again when it's time to leave the car in the garage.

I just keep a spare fob on the key.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> It's probably a lot easier and cheaper to just go with a small key-fob garage door opener. Or for 70-Euro, tap a wireless Bluetooth module into the opener and use an App on your SmartPhone like this one.


Probably right SJP, but where's the fun in that


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hahaha

That pic explains it call. I have flashbacks of when I broke my CAN bus hahaha

These items are definitely on my regular eBay trawl so I'll tackle it one day. SJP I say go for it!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Thinking about the remote via Bluetooth, seems this would be a nice feature for anyone with an Android head unit rather than installing the App on your SmartPhone.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

It is not necessary to steal the whole car. Some bad man can open the car door and steal the code.
If you leave your car outside or in a service workshop, do you also leave the keys for your house there?


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Over a grand for Hazzy to do which tells me it isn't a 5 minute job

https://www.hazzydayz.com/garage-door-o ... 7691-p.asp


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I can't see why it's so expensive?

To my way of thinking at the end of the day the Homelink kit is just a wired in remote!

Or am I thinking too simplistically?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Theres lots of decent openers, from remote push button to one's woking via an app on your phone. Last thing i'd do is try to integrate in the car.... you can even get one's (again via your phone) that work by voice control.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Taylortony said:


> Over a grand for Hazzy to do which tells me it isn't a 5 minute job
> 
> https://www.hazzydayz.com/garage-door-o ... 7691-p.asp


They will be charging for brand new parts, which always inflates the price. Also I think it's a front bumper off job, and feeding wires through

From experience most retrofits aren't too hard but are very time consuming to do properly


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep, front bumper comes off as stated in the Workshop Manual Electrical System, A005TT01320.

Carrying an extra key fob around is looking like the better, and cheaper, alternative. A phone App would be more convenient however. Reading up on other forums, there seems to be an issue trying to code the Homelink system so it recognizes your garage door transmitter frequency. There are a couple of TSBs on the Homelink too. I'm not convinced it's the best solution for a garage door opener alternative.









*References:

Workshop Manuals -*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

*Technical Service Bulletins -*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1687826


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

ab54666 said:


> Theres lots of decent openers, from remote push button to one's woking via an app on your phone. Last thing i'd do is try to integrate in the car.... you can even get one's (again via your phone) that work by voice control.


Do you have a link to the voice controlled remote please?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Depends on what phone etc, but a few examples;

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Meross-Control ... NrPXRydWU=

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chamberlain-83 ... 38&sr=8-20


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A YouTube video for HomeLink programming instructions -







And from a North American 2009 Audi TT / TTS Coupe Owner's Manual -


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Yep, front bumper comes off as stated in the Workshop Manual Electrical System, A005TT01320.


Ohhhhh so that's what that funky gap in the reo foam is for!!!! Thought it was a bit of a specific shape to be a random gap.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Just an idea - it's simple but i think will be effective

Why not just wire up the key fob into the home link buttons? Skip the transmitter unit as you will be wiring the homelink roof unit buttons straight into the keyfob transmitter. Pretty sure some fobs are 12v anyway so you won't have to worry about replacing batteries - just gotta hope yours is 12v compatible.

Or just retrofit a secret button - we know you are good at retrofitting SJP :wink:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm thinking about putting a low profile, momentary contact button in my ashtray. It would be a pretty straight forward mod since I have access to a 3D printer. I can wire the button to the fob, then position the fob up under the dash to ensure a good signal.

This keeps everything neat and tidy, saves making holes in my panels and I can remove everything and put it all back to OEM if needed.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1876249


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I like this idea!!!

What a great way to replace the strange ash tray slotted thing that's usually in there.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a Hormann door opener. Love it.
They have an optional remote that fits very neatly into my cigarette lighter socket flush with the top so I can close the tray.
That's it, no additional transmitters, wiring etc. It works from that position in my ash tray 15 to 20 feet away from my garage door.
https://amazon.co.uk/H%C3%96RMANN-HSZ1- ... =8-1-fkmr0

Maybe there is something similar from the manufacturer of your door opener?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

So in your garage you have to have an Horman brand motor??

It's great little idea.

There is PLENTY of space under that cig. Lighter for a small garage door opener fob so retrofitting won't be an issue.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

m-a-r-k said:


> Maybe there is something similar from the manufacturer of your door opener?


Yes, the Hörmann HSZ remote is pretty small - a similar product from Marantec (D 323) is much bigger.


ianpgonzaga said:


> So in your garage you have to have an Horman brand motor??


Or you can use Hörmann receiver attached to the door operator


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Schellenberg has a wireless cigarette lighter socket remote. Amazon has a lot of re-sellers offer this type of remote opener so I don't see retrofitting a HomeLink is worth the hassle or cost.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

These wired/plug in remotes are all great, until you need to close/open the garage with the car in there. You're still gonna need a key fob!
We have multiple devices so a remote that duplicates various control commands is important for us, we use these little fellas from eBay, around £20 and operate faultlessly.

Would love to do the Homelink, but it seems more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

I have the homelink factory fitted if I can be of any use


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you open the hood, can you see it? Or is it tucked away out of sight?


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

From memory no, but you may be able to access the location if headlight is removed.


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

It's out of sight opening the bonnet/hood but I did see the module when I had the headlights out. Located on the driver's side.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay, thanks guys. Kinda what I figured. Given cost and hassle of what a HomeLink retrofit is going to require, I think I'll just go with one of these instead! ;-)


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

What door operator do you have?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I have the Schellenburg Smart Drive 10 garage door system.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

Then the Schellenberg 60859 remote is a perfect choice.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who has a Schellenberg garage door/gate opener, the 60859 Wireless Sender just fits under the ashtray lid when it's completely closed. I had to push the top edge of the sender down just a bit to get the ashtray lid to slide over it, but it fits. To operate, one only needs to open the lid enough to press the button. There's no need to completely open the lid.

Very simple to program; press "CODE" button on the garage unit, hold the button on the wireless sender until the LED flashes and that's it. Easy peasy.


----------

